# Touareg not releasing key upon shutoff



## rflor (Apr 11, 2000)

Has anyone else with a 2011-2012 Touareg had issues where the truck does not release the key after you shut off the ignition? We're having this problem about every ~5 or so times we shut down the truck.

I have to restart the engine and turn it back off before it releases.

Am I doing something wrong with my touch, or is it a known problem where I should take it to my dealer.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Happened to many of us. I addressed it at my 90 day courtesy inspection back in August, in fact it stuck right in their parking lot when I dropped it off. When I got the car back, the paperwork said "_no problem found_". But they clearly did something, because I haven't had the problem since. Doesn't make sense that they wouldn't want to take credit for fixing it, unless they've got orders from VW to sweep those kind of issues under the rug. Recall avoidance measure perhaps ? 

//greg//


----------



## bby356 (Feb 3, 2012)

*It is not a malfunction but a technique*

So I struggled with the same thing and told Kleinbus when we talked about it the other week, he was layin some VAG-COM on my treg... he's a genius by the way. Anyway, the way to release the key is to "keep your foot off the brake and twist the key right or left" it will pop right out. As you know the car won't start unless you have your foot on the brake.. works every time.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Just make sure you don't pull the fob while you turn the engine off as the locking notches (that locks the fob to base) are unable to release themselves.

I had same issue on my previous Audi with key fob press start (not start button) and if I held the fob, pressed it and tried to pull it out right away, it didn't come out as the locking notches didn't release at all.

I got used to press with index finger tip and about second (after faint click sound) later I took new grip and held it between thumb & index and pulled out.

This applies to Touareg turn start/stop as well, turn the key with your fingertips but don't "hand on" the key and once the key returns to vertical position, release your grip and then grap it again to pull it out (do not do it as one single continuous move).

Though I have seen few key fob releasing issues on Audi forum and dealer had to replace the base so if you still have issues with yours then the fob locking mechanism might not work properly and you better take it to dealer, at least that way there is record of you stating the key issue.


Bobby,

I'm not that smart, heck I even entered wrong code :laugh: and had to go back to check why it didn't work and move the new code from one bit to next :facepalm:


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

bby356 said:


> So I struggled with the same thing and told Kleinbus when we talked about it the other week, he was layin some VAG-COM on my treg... he's a genius by the way. Anyway, the way to release the key is to "keep your foot off the brake and twist the key right or left" it will pop right out. As you know the car won't start unless you have your foot on the brake.. works every time.


I struggled as well and agree it's technique. I was in the habit of twisting the key and releasing it to shut off the engine and then attempting to remove the key only when it had snapped back to it's normal position. If instead I gently pull while twisting it pops right out.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

This has happened to me a few times. Sometime I would tum the key with my foot on the brake and of course the car would restart. Other times I just turned the key without my foot on the rbrake ... that works. I also found that if you briefly press the key straight in, the key can then be pulled out normally.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

i just give it a slight upward nudge - most likely due to the weight of other keys causing an issue.


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

Alright, I am revisiting this on behalf of my wife. She just called me from the parking lot of a store where she had spent 5 minutes trying to remove the key. The same thing happened at her office this morning. I gave her the "gently pull it while turning it" deal and nothing. Now she is telling me to drive it tomorrow and figure out what is wrong with it. Why do these things need to be this complicated? It's a key... :banghead:


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

markitzero said:


> Alright, I am revisiting this on behalf of my wife. She just called me from the parking lot of a store where she had spent 5 minutes trying to remove the key. The same thing happened at her office this morning. I gave her the "gently pull it while turning it" deal and nothing. Now she is telling me to drive it tomorrow and figure out what is wrong with it. Why do these things need to be this complicated? It's a key... :banghead:


Update. I spent time with my wife this morning learning how to use the key of her new Touareg. :laugh:

It appears she felt she could pull the key out while attempting to turn it off. A few attempts of watching her forcefully pull the key out when she shouldn't have resulted in me teaching her patience and a more zen-like approach to the Touareg. She was so accustom to removing the key when it was twisted to the left she was trying to do the same. I explained she needed to let it snap back to the neutral position. So far so good.


----------

